# Art Therapy?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a therapist for a short time who was an art therapist. At the time I felt too impatient to stick with her. She was expensive, too. But looking back what she had me doing revealed alot. She was very insightful. 

She gave me a stack of magazines and had me do collages on different themes. It started with "make a collage of the most comforting images" and "... of the images that bother you most" but I anticipate it would have gone further into freeform. 

There's a little book I have called "Transforming Depression" about transmuting/sublimating painful and suicidal feelings into art. You might want to check it out. You know what else sounds really cool? Drama therapy. That way we could be the different people we already are, but for an audience.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Yaaah I've been without insurance for about ten years, so I don't know She did sliding scale-- $100 per session. She officially did several types of therapy, and had a master's in marriage and family therapy I think. 

I think that adolescents doing art is a perfect combination. I wrote and drew constantly, un-self-consciously at that age... I look at it now and I see to many painful but beautiful truths... that's when we're bursting forth with so much creative force, truth and feeling before we get stamped into shape... and also the time that we slip through the cracks... and so reluctant to verbalize things directly. That sounds fantastic.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Baird (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi popeet,
I am not professional artist but I can make good sketches with charcoal. I usually make sketches when I felt sad. After completing my sketch I always get relaxed. 
Do you think it is also a kind of art therapy? 
I didn't knew of art therapy before but reading this post.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I have not, but it is interesting. You talked about painful subjects and kept yourself occupied by painting happier things. It was you that said you were interested in art therapy as a career right? I think it's a wonderful idea and you should go for it. I'm glad the painting helped you. Do you feel like a weight was unloaded too?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

If it works for you, go nuts (oops wrong choice of words there :b).
Funny, I was thinking about creating art as therapy before I saw this thread.
I do a bit of music now and then and it helps bring my stress level down.


----------



## esperanza1988 (Mar 23, 2011)

It quite special that you can recover in this way! I believe art save human!


----------

